# Windows 10 UGH!!



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My computer keeps freezing when I try playing a certain game on Facebook. Sometime I can get out of it with Ctrl, Alt, Delete. Sometime I have to do a hard shut down. I'm had nothing but problems ever since the anniversary up date. I can't find where I can restore and earlier time. Only restore to an earlier time like windows 8. I have to delete cookies at least twice a day sometime more. Any suggestions other than file 13 the whole computer 

It's a laptop Inspiron 15 with AMD A16. Never had an AMD before always had Intell.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've always had AMD until my last computer that has Intel, so I doubt the processor has anything to do with it. 

I have Win 10 on an Asus "baby" laptop and haven't been having problems, but I don't use it much so don't even know if the anniversary update has installed yet. I was going to upgrade another laptop to Win 10 but decided to stay with Win 7 when I discovered I have the Pro version and the upgrade was Home version. 

None of this is helping, but just wanted to say I feel your pain!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Belfrybat. when I first upgraded to 10 from 8 it was working fine but not now. I'm hoping it's just Facebook. It works good on this site. But it hesitates when I try an write a post on Facebook. Then when I try to play the games (I only play 2) it freezes up.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Ruby said:


> My computer keeps freezing when I try playing a certain game on Facebook. Sometime I can get out of it with Ctrl, Alt, Delete. Sometime I have to do a hard shut down. I'm had nothing but problems ever since the anniversary up date. I can't find where I can restore and earlier time. Only restore to an earlier time like windows 8. I have to delete cookies at least twice a day sometime more. Any suggestions other than file 13 the whole computer
> 
> It's a laptop Inspiron 15 with AMD A16. Never had an AMD before always had Intell.


I've observed that too. I'm told that Windows 10 has an issue with some flash player versions, so when flash player is invoked the system can stall, sometimes for several minutes. Flash player can be invoked in a number of ways; by web browsing, watching videos, displaying email, and even applications can access flash player.

Suggested fixes generally involve flash player permissions, which can usually be limited in browsers and email clients. I haven't found a way to completely stop the problem.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

It just might be Facebook... I am experiencing the same problem as the OP...while visiting Facebook using a lightning fast CHROMEBOOK.


A Google search shows this may be a perennial problem Facebook seems to have from time to time.


.


----------

